# Orange/Red Discharge from Pregnant Goat Vulva



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

Kind of at a loss...
Not planned pregnancy. She is percentage boer should be at 13 months old. (The vet had looked at her in Feb and said that if she did get pregnant then she should be fine to carry... Although we did want to wait)
I have felt fluttering a few different times the past month or so. She started to develop a bag in late March.
-A few weeks ago she had discharge that was somewhat bloody looking but not much. I check for ketosis and she was fine.
-A couple days ago I noticed some blood. (First photo).
-The rest of the photos are from yesterday. She has an orange red discharge. I haven't seen it when she urinates but she does have clear discharge with a bit of the reddish orange color after urination sometimes. I did see her coughing and saw the orange/red discharge come out while she coughed.
***Temp has been 109.0 to 102.0... I have checked several times in the past few months.
***Poop has been completely fine
***She has been acting completely fine as well. Playing, eating and drinking have been all normal.
📌 WE HAVE felt kicking in front of her udder on the right side and we felt it last night.
I have checked the pastures for possible abortion and haven't found anything.

❓What could be causing this? I have been told that this should NOT be happening before birth and I have also read that some spotting is normal.








⬆Few days ago
⬇ The rest of the photos are from yesterday


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If everything is fine, then I would just keep an eye on her.


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> If everything is fine, then I would just keep an eye on her.


Okay, thank you! My gut tells me everything is fine but this is mine and her first time. So, everyone else says there is something to worry about but they don't know what's happening either 😅


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Does she have her lagiments? That could be kidding slime. She looks pregnant, its not normal for a doe to have an udder and not be bred. Since she has a udder forming I would say she'll kid in next month or maybe next week.


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Does she have her lagiments? That could be kidding slime. She looks pregnant, its not normal for a doe to have an udder and not be bred. Since she has a udder forming I would say she'll kid in next month or maybe next week.


I haven't been able to feel ligaments for couple weeks. I'm not really good at finding them I guess. But her tail structure is completely gone.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dapple_boer201 said:


> I haven't been able to feel ligaments for couple weeks. I'm not really good at finding them I guess. But her tail structure is completely gone.


Is her back end swollen?


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Is her back end swollen?


It is the same as it has been. I have noticed that it is very loose though. If her tail lays down weirdly, it will push the vulva to the side. If she brings her hind leg to her mouth to scratch it, then her back end looks very swollen and loose. Current photos attached. Her vulva does look different than yesterday.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

If it is that loose, she should be getting ready for babies anyway then.


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> If it is that loose, she should be getting ready for babies anyway then.


Alright, I did notice last night that she was VERY unhappy with me trying to check her temperature. Normally she is a bit fussy but after I get the thermometer in she is fine. This time the thermometer went very far in to the point that the screen of it was almost in as well. Which has never happened with her.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dapple_boer201 said:


> Alright, I did notice last night that she was VERY unhappy with me trying to check her temperature. Normally she is a bit fussy but after I get the thermometer in she is fine. This time the thermometer went very far in to the point that the screen of it was almost in as well. Which has never happened with her.


I don't think that would effect anything if thats what you were getting at. She should be fine, normally my does do not like getting their temp taken and they pitch a fit everytime.


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I don't think that would effect anything if thats what you were getting at. She should be fine, normally my does do not like getting their temp taken and they pitch a fit everytime.


Okay, thank you for the reassurance! lol


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

We got quite a bit of discharge of a better color she has had some like this before but not nearly as thick.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she hasn’t been pushing, nesting or acting in duress, she is not quite ready yet.

That discharge may say it will be soon. 
Keep an eye on her.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dapple_boer201 said:


> We got quite a bit of discharge of a better color she has had some like this before but not nearly as thick.
> View attachment 208952
> View attachment 208953


Does she act the same?


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> If she hasn’t been pushing, nesting or acting in duress, she is not quite ready yet.
> 
> That discharge may say it will be soon.
> Keep an eye on her.


She hasn't really show many signs that she wasn't already showing a few months ago. The only time she seems really uncomfortable is when she eats her grain to fast. She will violently chew cud, kind of whine until she burps or poops. I started giving her grain by the handful and waiting until she burps or poops before she gets another and ever since I haven't seen her uncomfortable like that.



Lil Boogie said:


> Does she act the same?


She has been acting completely normal. Only difference is, the past few days she no longer likes me touching her unless I'm rubbing her down or brushing her. Anytime I try to get a glance of her backside she walks away but a week ago she wouldn't care 🤷‍♀️.

*** I have had several experienced goat owners tell me online to do a two finger check to make sure the kid is positioned right but I honestly don't think she is ready for them to be positioned at all. (First timer the both of us). I don't want to go in and cause more harm than good. She is in my care so if I don't go in like everyone has said, I risk my doe but if I do go in and she is isn't in labor can't that hurt her?


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

^Last night's discharge was the only one that day and haven't seen any today.












































^From this morning. Not much has changed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not seeing any discharge that would concern me. While I won't hesitate to go in if needed, I'm not seeing or reading anything that would make me think you need to go in and check.


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> I'm not seeing any discharge that would concern me. While I won't hesitate to go in if needed, I'm not seeing or reading anything that would make me think you need to go in and check.


Alright, thank you! I am in a goat group on Facebook and all of the members keep saying she is close to going into labor and that I need to go in to feel for hooves because the orange/red discharge either means miscarriage or the kids aren't positioned correctly. I felt kicking yesterday morning though. So, at least one must be fine. I don't want to go in if she still ends up having another week to go.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

When the cervix starts preparing for birth it often breaks tiny capillaries that causes the "bloody show". It happens in all species, people just usually don't see it in their animals. 
That's a tiny amount of blood. It always looks like way more than it really is. If there was a detachment or tear, she would be pouring blood. There would be a big puddle on the floor. 

I'm convinced that Facebook only exists to give bad information and scare people.


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

goathiker said:


> When the cervix starts preparing for birth it often breaks tiny capillaries that causes the "bloody show". It happens in all species, people just usually don't see it in their animals.
> That's a tiny amount of blood. It always looks like way more than it really is. If there was a detachment or tear, she would be pouring blood. There would be a big puddle on the floor.
> 
> I'm convinced that Facebook only exists to give bad information and scare people.


Alright, thank you!!! I wasn't aware of this. I did have someone say that it most likely wasn't enough for an abortion and I have heard quite a few others say it was normal but I did have those who were telling me that if I didn't "check" her and all that then I'm risking my doe and so on. She is acting completely normal though for a pregnant lady. Thanks for putting me at ease 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Can you feel ligaments? I dont think you need to go in unless she started pushing and nothing was happening.


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Can you feel ligaments? I dont think you need to go in unless she started pushing and nothing was happening.


I haven't been able to feel the for about 2 weeks. My mom is better at it than me. I'll have her check. When I feel around the base of her tail, all I can feel is the skin caving inward and nothing really there other than bones.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Feel below her tail, you should find 2 little bones, the knob end is below the tail toward the side. Then feel for the biggest vertebra in her tail head. The ligaments run between these.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

About here


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

goathiker said:


> About here
> View attachment 209097


I think she still has them. I felt something that ran through my where my fingers and the thumb is (in my photo attached). Other than that I couldn't feel anything similar to ligaments. If it is them, they aren't really soft (but not hard like a non-pregnant goay). Almost like the pull apart twizzlers lol.


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

Also, I can easily see and feel the kid(s) is that normal. I can lay my hand on her side and probably tell you where the head a legs are while another leg is up towards the back... I also go a video of one of the kicks and it was very easily noticable.


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hey everyone, I wanted to give an update for those who are reading this because of their doe or just out of interest. Today, June 6th 2021, Persephone had kidded around 10:30am today. We were within ear shot and never heard anything at all. I came in to check on her once again no more than 5 min of her kid hitting the ground. 
It is a baby buckling 🥳 Happy Birthday little boy! She had him all by herself and with her "midwife" next "door". She is a 13 month old FF accidentally bred. The boy is so freaking tall!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kids! Yay!!!!! Beautiful baby! Sorry ive been really busy the past few days with getting 4 more bottle babies so now I'm bottle feeding 7....


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Kids! Yay!!!!! Beautiful baby! Sorry ive been really busy the past few days with getting 4 more bottle babies so now I'm bottle feeding 7....


Whoot whoot, awesome. Babies all around 😁

He is 14 inches tall and 9.2 lbs!! His mom is currently 24 inches at her shoulders and 26 at her rump. She is 13 months old.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dapple_boer201 said:


> Whoot whoot, awesome. Babies all around 😁
> 
> He is 14 inches tall and 9.2 lbs!! His mom is currently 24 inches at her shoulders and 26 at her rump. She is 13 months old.


Wow! Big boy I see!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

We need more pics...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

On post more photo asap! For some reason the website won't allow me to add them right now 🙃


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh, okay!


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh, okay!


Got it to work lol. I'm thinking about milking her one side out because he favors the other. Would it be okay to start doing this and saving it for him? She lets him drink whenever he comes up but he won't drink much longer than a minute each time.
Photos of him 😍 he has some random white hairs throughout. And red hairs in the big white spot on his rear. So, I think he will get a similar coat as hers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. It is fine to milk her out. Cutie!


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Yes. It is fine to milk her out. Cutie!


Thank you! Now I just have to find something to milk it in lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she?


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> How is she?


The mom is doing great. (We have the vet coming out for the farm critters Wednesday afternoon). She has yet to seem tired since the birth. Seems like she still has a lot of energy and is wanting to get up and move around but then she goes back to her buckling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yws


Dapple_boer201 said:


> Got it to work lol. I'm thinking about milking her one side out because he favors the other. Would it be okay to start doing this and saving it for him? She lets him drink whenever he comes up but he won't drink much longer than a minute each time.
> Photos of him 😍 he has some random white hairs throughout. And red hairs in the big white spot on his rear. So, I think he will get a similar coat as hers.
> View attachment 209267
> View attachment 209268
> ...



It would be fine to milk out and...OMG I LOVE HIM!!!! But..he looks part Nubian to me


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She is a good goat momma and so are you.... 🙄 a good momma, you are not a hoat... I mean goat....
Congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Yws
> 
> 
> 
> It would be fine to milk out and...OMG I LOVE HIM!!!! But..he looks part Nubian to me


Haha yeah and the mom is percentage and the dad is 50/50 commercial and percentage. He may have a little nubian him lol. We plan on making him a wether now so it won't matter too much.

Updated pictures! 😍


Lil Boogie said:


> Yws
> 
> 
> 
> It would be fine to milk out and...OMG I LOVE HIM!!!! But..he looks part Nubian to me


His dad is 50/50 commercial and percentage boer and the mom is percentage. So, possibly some nubian in there lol.

Updated photos 😍
And new drama 🙄
The blonde dapple mom and her BFF commercial boer that are in the photo have been fighting. Not sure if they are just playing or not. Might be for dominance or it could be that the commercial boer doe is in heat. 
Today was their first day all together and had not had any problems. They were even laying down next to one another. But then they got up and were going wild. It eventually led to the mom headbutting one of our 4 month old nubian doelings pretty hard. (All of the goats are completely fine). But should I keep them separate until Hercules (buckling) is weaned? Thanks in advance.








↑Photo of mom and buckling when he was a few days old








This is his dad past winter^ I never posted a picture of him but he is definitely excited for his son to be in the same pasture 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Omg! He's so big! Why are you going to wether him?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice 👍


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He has white pants on! Too cute!


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Omg! He's so big! Why are you going to wether him?


His mom has a poor udder attachment and from what I read, that means he will pass that on. We had debated on keeping him as a breeding buck as well, but we would like him to be able to hang out with the ladies lol. 



ksalvagno said:


> He has white pants on! Too cute!


😂 The vet thought we were making him wear a diaper.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dapple_boer201 said:


> His mom has a poor udder attachment and from what I read, that means he will pass that on. We had debated on keeping him as a breeding buck as well, but we would like him to be able to hang out with the ladies lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 😂 The vet thought we were making him wear a diaper.


Ohhhh okay lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

He is beautiful either way!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How's baby and mama doing??


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> How's baby and mama doing??


Both are doing well! He has gotten much bigger! Almost the same size as our 5 month old nubian doelings.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dapple_boer201 said:


> Both are doing well! He has gotten much bigger! Almost the same size as our 5 month old nubian doelings.


Wow! Thats great to hear!!!.......pics please Lol


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Wow! Thats great to hear!!!.......pics please Lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Look pants.... beautiful


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Haha, pants, LOL. 
She is cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

SUCH A SWEETHEART!!!!!!


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

He is definitely a cutie and has some legs in him! 😂
We just weighed him. He is 37.5 lbs at 9 weeks old. Is this a decent weight?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, his weight is doing good.


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

Updated photo of Hercules since it's been a couple months ❤


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow!! So crazy how fast they grow!! Handsome looking dude!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dapple_boer201 said:


> View attachment 213033
> 
> Updated photo of Hercules since it's been a couple months ❤


Wow! he looks great! What a pretty boy  How much dies he weigh now?


----------



## Dapple_boer201 (Apr 3, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Wow! he looks great! What a pretty boy  How much dies he weigh now?


About a month ago he weighed 42 pounds. I will weigh here within the next couple weeks and give an update on that as well. Seems like he has been all legs since birth 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dapple_boer201 said:


> About a month ago he weighed 42 pounds. I will weigh here within the next couple weeks and give an update on that as well. Seems like he has been all legs since birth 😂


Hahah😆 he sure is pretty!!!


----------

